# Red Eyed Crocodile Skink Care Sheet - Feedback Please



## philbaker76 (Jul 6, 2008)

Hi there,

Karen's wrote care sheet for *Red Eyed Crocodile Skinks* - would love some feedback :2thumb:

Red Eyed Crocodile Skink - Tribolonotus gracilis

Cheers, Phil


----------



## marky0283 (Nov 19, 2008)

Ooops sorry written in wrong threadhttp://www.exotic-pets.co.uk/red-eyed-crocodile-skink.html


----------

